# Bhai Taru Singh, A Movie By Vismaad Productions



## Admin

_

 _​ _babania kehania put saput karaen ||_
The stories of one’s ancestors make the children good children.
(Guru Amar Das, Raag Raamkalee, Page 951 of Guru Granth Sahib)​ 
The American writer Muriel Rukeyser once said that the universe is made up, not of atoms, but of stories. This especially holds true for the Sikh universe. Stories or anecdotes from our short but action-packed history provide us with guidance, inspiration and resilience. Who needs fictional super-heroes when the Sikh narrative provides us with so many real-life heroes who did extraordinary things?

For most Sikhs, myself included, these Sikh stories told to us by our parents and grandparents were an essential part of growing up Sikh. However, we’re quickly losing this great oral tradition. For a variety of reasons, parents and grandparents aren’t telling sakhis like they used to and kids aren’t listening to them.

In attempt to transfer our stories to the next generation of Sikhs. the folks at Vismaad have taken on the monumental challenge of bringing our Sikh heroes to the big screen. With their previous productions, Sahibzadey, The Rise Of Khalsa, and Sundri – The Brave Kaur, they have single handedly created the genre of Sikh animation and brought our history to life. While there have been lots of technical challenges and limitations with the films, largely due to budget constraints, no one can question the hard work, dedication and sacrifice of Sukhwinder Singh and his team.

Their latest project deals with another great hero from Sikh history. The story of Bhai Taru Singh is a great example of this courage and faith. Imprisoned by Mughal rulers, Bhai Taru Singh chose to be scalped alive rather than abdicate his faith and cut his hair. His sacrifice is remembered daily by Sikhs around the world in our ardaas (jina Singhan, Singhnian ne khoprian lahaian).

Here’s a trailer for the upcoming film:


YouTube - Bhai Taru Singh Ji


Unfortunately, most Sikh parents are willing to look past the hypocrisy of buying a pirated (illegal) copy of a Sikh film to teach their kids about Sikh values. As a result, traditional distribution channels (i.e. DVDs) haven’t worked for Vismaad. Instead they’ve relied on private screenings in cities around the world to raise the funds to pay for their films. So there will be 23 screenings of Bhai Taru Singh in 13 cities across the US, Canada and the UK in less than three weeks, starting in late September. A schedule is available on the film’s website.

Please try to go out and watch the film. We hope that it lives up to expectations, is widely viewed by Sikhs around the world, and inspires others to make our history relevant to a new generation of Sikhs.


----------



## Randip Singh

they got the turbans wrong yet again.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh

Quote:
<<*<Unfortunately, most Sikh parents are willing to look past the hypocrisy of buying a pirated (illegal) copy of a Sikh film to teach their kids about Sikh values.>>>*>>

No veer Ji, they are actually not teaching/interested in any "sikh Values"..they just want FREE ENTERTAINMENT..and IF thats one of YOUR Films..so be it...IF not they will settle for a PIRATED Copy of Singh is King....or any other "entertainment"...
SIKHS have grown up on FREE LUNCH ( Guru Ka Langgar ) for too long..we have HORDES of FREE LOADERS wearing huge cholas, round trurbans and malas etc and FLEECING SIKHS of their "hard earned/not so hard earned as well"...for builkdign huge marble edifices called DERAS/Gurdwaras of their own Maryada/chelas... Sikhs have no time for Values/gurmatt or time to teach these to their children..they MUST earn a lot of Dollars/Pounds..so they can "IMPRESS" their poorer neighbours/cousoins....and also GIVE to the NEXT SANT JI that comes a BEGGING...even the poorest of the poor villagers in Punjab dont escape these beggars...and you cannot escape them and their tokrees if you visit any Gurdwara in Punjab...Kar sewa..this SEWA..that SEWA.. DOUBLE GOLUCKS in Darbar sahibs, In Langgar halls, Outside in the Corridors..everywhere you go..THERE are TWO or MORE GOLUCKS !!
IF you really want "returns"..give your marketing rights to one of the more "famous sants......they will make sure the Sangats "buy" the DVDs as SEWA at inflated prices...
No offense meant no malice towards none...just hard reality of our Kaum today...


----------



## yash

I AM A SEVEN YEARS   OLD.  THE MOVIE     WAS    GOOD. I LEARNED TO BE BRAVE LIKE bhai TARU SIngh ji.


----------



## Tejwant Singh

yash said:


> I AM A SEVEN YEARS   OLD.  THE MOVIE     WAS    GOOD. I LEARNED TO BE BRAVE LIKE bhai TARU SIngh ji.



Yash,

Guru Fateh.

I am very proud of you. Your wonderful remarks made me feel brave too.

Please help all your friends even if some are not Sikhs to become brave like you.

Thanks for sharing.

Regards

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh

Beautifully said Yash ji..I am proud of you. Many 70 year olds have failed to grasp what you caught...Bravo.


----------



## toronto_jatt

yash said:


> I AM A SEVEN YEARS OLD. THE MOVIE WAS GOOD. I LEARNED TO BE BRAVE LIKE bhai TARU SIngh ji.


 

Amazing; this really makes the animaiton a success. Please play your part and watch the premiere shows and encourage family and friends to do the same, i am sure your kids will say the same as Yash

Bhai Taru Singh: True Saint Fearless Soldier


----------



## Randip Singh

toronto_jatt said:


> Amazing; this really makes the animaiton a success. Please play your part and watch the premiere shows and encourage family and friends to do the same, i am sure your kids will say the same as Yash
> 
> Bhai Taru Singh: True Saint Fearless Soldier



Can you buy the DVD?


----------



## toronto_jatt

Randip Singh said:


> Can you buy the DVD?



Please watch the movie at one of the premiere shows happening in your city, let's support this project. Dvd is not planned to be released.


----------



## toronto_jatt

This Weekend
----------------
*Calgary (Alberta)* Gymnasium Khalsa School Calgary  
403-978-4960 403-921-7476 403-466-6545 403-827-1699 mail@vismaad.com 
*Saturday, Oct 17th 2009 
2.00PM, 4.00PM
Sunday, Oct 18th 2009 
2.00PM, 4.00PM*

*San Jose *IMC 6 1433 The Alameda, San Jose, CA, 95126  
510 371 5718 
*Saturday, Oct 17th 2009 
1.00PM, 3.00PM*
Bhai Taru Singh: True Saint Fearless Soldier


----------



## toronto_jatt

This weekend: 
*Fremont, California *
NAZ-8 Cinema 39160 Paseo Padre Pkwy Fremont, CA 94538  
Kashmir Singh(C: 510-299-7982) Sukhpal Singh(510 589 0179); Taranjit Singh(510-585-7791) mail@vismaad.com 
*Saturday, Oct 24th 2009 *
1:00 PM
3.00PM

*Bakersfield CA* Starplex Cinema 4200 California Ave Bakersfield CA  
Dr. Manbir Singh mail@vismaad.com 
*Sunday, Oct 25th 2009 *
6.30PM


----------



## toronto_jatt

This Weekend: *New Zealand, Canada and U.S.*
*Auckland, New Zealand* Hoyts Cinema Sylvia Park Mt. Wellington. Auckland.  
0275131699 khalis@#   
*Saturday, Oct 31st 2009 2.45PM
Sunday, Nov 1st 2009 6.15PM*
*Rochester (NY)* 2171 Monroe Wayne County Line Rd Macedon, NY 14502  
Ajay Singh (585 503 2520)ajaysingh2011@yahoo.com    
*Sunday, Nov 1st 2009 2.30PM*
*Windsor *ON Gurdwara Khalsa Prakash,42 Country Road,Windsor, Ontario  
Harjinder Singh (586-764-2363) Bhupinder SIngh (313-670-8474)xharjindersingh@gmail.com   
*Sunday, Nov 1st 2009 6.30PM*
*Feedback: *Bhai Taru Singh: True Saint Fearless Soldier
*Facebook:* Bhai Taru Singh Ji | Facebook


----------



## toronto_jatt

Shows this weekend:

*Abbotsford, British Columbia *
University Of The Fraser Valley 33844 King Road, Abbotsford BC 
Amarpal Singh (604-338-7310)mail@vismaad.com 
*Saturday, Nov 7th 2009 2.30PM*

*Stockton Area* Marketplace Stadium 10 Cinema 1321 W Yosemite Ave Manteca, CA 95337 
505-VISMAAD (505-847-6223) mail@vismaad.com 
*Saturday, Nov 7th 2009 *
1.00PM, 3.00PM, 5.00PM, 7.00PM

*Auckland *Hoyts Cinema Sylvia Park Mt. Wellington Auckland 
0275131699 khalis@khalsa.com 
*Sunday, Nov 8th 2009 5.30PM*


----------



## toronto_jatt

Vismaad's 'Bhai Taru Singh Ji' to screen at world’s largest screen
Source: Animation Express

Mohali based Vismaad Animation Studio’s 2D, 90 minute feature, Bhai Taru Singh will be screened at the Guinness Book of World records' largest 35 mm fixed screen Hyots Cinema, Auckland, New Zealandon on 28-Feb. The theatre has 464 seats including 44 premiere seats. The film was earlier premiered in Auckland in November with three screenings but due to heavy demand more shows are being arranged. Over 20000 audiences have already watched the movie in Cinemas across Canada, UK, USA, France, Australia, Germany, Italy and New Zealand.

Speaking to AnimationXpress.com Sukhwinder Singh, writer and director of the film shared, “It is a proud moment for Vismaad and we thank thousands of our supporters across the globe that are the true force behind the tremendous success of this movie. We are upbeat about the success of the film in India also as the word has already spread and we keep getting calls every day from various cities about the movie.”


Read the rest on above link.

Join on Facebook: Facebook Fan Page
Check upcoming show schedule: Upcoming Shows


----------



## Bmandur

Yash

Guru Fateh.

I am very proud of you. Your wonderful remarks made me feel brave too.

Please help all your friends even if some are not Sikhs to become brave like you.

Thanks for sharing.

Gurfateh,

Binder Mandur


----------

